# My first PFS



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey people,

Received this the other day from Tim Oram (Suffolk Slingshots). Really prompt service and Really really nice, well made PFS. Solid feel and pretty darn comfy in the hand too mainly due to the pinky hole (I love pinky holes). Now I just need a bit of practice shooting it. I'm shooting it as I do a regular slingshot, so sideways but I take it you don't necessarily aim with a PFS? Hit the target a few times from 10 metres and no hand slaps as of yet....Hope this continues. Do they need to have short bands or is that just preference?

Thanks guys,

Ben

PS My hands are always really pink for some reason!


----------

